# that of (sanojen toistaminen)



## Gavril

Heipps,

Ellen erehdy, ei ole välttämätöntä toistaa sanoja _viikset_ ja _venettä_ näissä lauseissa:


1) _Monnin viikset ovat pidemmät kuin törön (viikset)._

2) _Tukkisuman purkamisessa ei käytetty Reijon venettä, vaan Veikon (venettä)._


Näissä esimerkeissä pois jätettävät sanat_ (viikset_ / _venettä)_ toimivat subjektina tai objektina, mutta mitä pitäisi tehdä kun tämä ei päde, kuten alla olevissa lauseissa? Onko sulkeissa olevien sanojen toistaminen välttämätöntä, ellei lauseita muotoilla toisin?


3) _En puhu tässä pelkästään Ärjänselän kalakannasta, vaan koko Oulujärven (kalakannasta)._

4) _Mitä mieltä olet Suomen metsästyskiintiöistä verrattuna Norjan (metsästyskiintiöihin)?_


Englannin kielessä sanottaisiin tässä vaikkapa _that of_: ekassa esimerkissä "about that of all Oulujärvi", jälkimäisessä "compared to those of Norway". Mutta ilmaus _that of _näyttäisi (ellen unohda jotakin) olevan vaikea kääntää suoraan suomeksi, sillä sana _of_ ilmaistaan suomeksi sijapäätteellä eikä erillisellä sanalla.

Kiitos avustanne


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> 3) _En puhu tässä pelkästään Ärjänselän kalakannasta, vaan koko Oulujärven (kalakannasta)._


Kumpikin kelpaa minulle. Jättäisin "kalakannasta" pois virkkeen lopusta.


Gavril said:


> 4) _Mitä mieltä olet Suomen metsästyskiintiöistä verrattuna Norjan (metsästyskiintiöihin)?_


"Metsästyskiintiöihin" tuntuu tarpeelliselta virkkeen lopussa. Itse kuitenkin saattaisin sanoa sen asemesta "vastaaviin".


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos – käykö ”vastaava” myös näissä yhteyksissä?

_En tietenkään vertaisi viikon kalasaalistani (sinun) vastaavaasi._

_Työskentelin aiemmin yhtiön Vaalan haarakonttorissa, mutta olen juuri siirtynyt Oterman vastaavaan._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Ainakin maallikon korva kelpuuttaa ne, joskin saattaisin sanoa jotakin muutakin. Esimerkiksi: _En tietenkään vertaisi kalasaalistani sinun saaliiseesi. _Toisin sanoen lyhentäisin hieman sanaa, koska merkitys kävisi selväksi tässäkin tapauksessa. Ellei olisi ehdottoman välttämätöntä mainita, että työskentelen nimenomaan haarakonttorissa, saattaisin sanoa lyhyesti: _Työskentelin aiemmin yhtiön Vaalan haarakonttorissa, mutta olen vaihtanut/siirtynyt Oterman palvelukseen/palkkalistoille.  
_


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> 4) _Mitä mieltä olet Suomen metsästyskiintiöistä verrattuna Norjan (metsästyskiintiöihin)?_


Usein suomeksi sanotaan "_Mitä mieltä olet Suomen metsästyskiintiöistä verrattuna Norjaan", vaikka tarkasti ajatellen se ei ole aivan täsmällinen muoto._


----------



## Leipurinen

''Usein suomeksi sanotaan "_Mitä mieltä olet Suomen metsästyskiintiöistä verrattuna Norjaan", vaikka tarkasti ajatellen se ei ole aivan täsmällinen muoto._''


Just tätä minäkin ajattelin, vaikki luulin sen virheeksi kunhan suomi ei ole äidinkieltäni. Näin olisin itse tainnut sanoa sitä.


----------

